# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  بازم میشه کنکور داد ؟

## کنکوری 96

سلام
دوستامن الان سه ساله که دانشجوی غیر روزانه هستم و هر سال کنکور میدم . یعنی با امسال که میخوام کنکور بدم میشه پنجمین کنکورم . ایا امسال انصراف بدم از دانشگاه میتونم دانشگاه جدید ثبت نام کنم و معافیت جدید صادر میشه ؟؟؟ کسی رو سراغ دارین با شرایط من ؟

----------


## _Sorena_

*سلام
یکم توضیح بده
منظورت چیه از انصراف؟!یعنی می گی بعد قبولی انصراف بدی مشکلی پیش نیاد؟!*

----------


## ayl

دوستای من بعد از اینکه پیام نور قبول شدن از دانشگاشون انصراف دادن رفتن اونجا! فکر نکنم مشکلی پیش بیاد

----------


## کنکوری 96

> *سلام
> یکم توضیح بده
> منظورت چیه از انصراف؟!یعنی می گی بعد قبولی انصراف بدی مشکلی پیش نیاد؟!*


منظورم اینه که بعد از سه سال میخوام از دانشگاه انصراف بدم و دانشگاه جدید ثبت نام کنم تو صدور معافیت جدید مشکل نداشته باشم . کسی با شرایط من بوده تا حالا ؟

----------


## _Sorena_

*در حین تحصیل تو دانشگاه یک بار،فقط یک بار تا قبل سربازی می تونی انصراف بدی از دانشگاهت و بری رشته و دانشگاه جدید.
معافیت جدید هم صادر میشه برات.
مورد هم زیاد داشتیم و داریم با شرایط شما.نگران نباشید*

----------


## kimiagar

> منظورم اینه که بعد از سه سال میخوام از دانشگاه انصراف بدم و دانشگاه جدید ثبت نام کنم تو صدور معافیت جدید مشکل نداشته باشم . کسی با شرایط من بوده تا حالا ؟


*سلام دوست عزیز

شما بعد از ثبت نام در دانشگاه در مقطع کارشناسی تا 5 سال سنوات دارین برای تموم کردن درستون
اگر تا قبل از این 5 سال انصراف بدین هیچ مشکلی نیست
ولی بعد 5 سال نمیتونین انصراف بدین و مشمول یک سال معافیت تحصیلی بعد از انصراف نمی شوید
همه ی اینها به شرطی است که قبلا انصراف نداده باشید
(اگه پسر هستین )

+

اگه ترم 7 هستین الان ، به نظر من انصراف ندین و به جاش دو ترم مرخصی بگیرین
ولی باید شهریه ی ثابت دانشگاه رو بدین چون شبانه هستین
اگه کنکور قبول شدین که انصراف بدین و برین دانشگاه بعدی
اگه هم خدای نکرده قبول نشدین میتونین یک سال بعد یعنی در ترم 9 انصراف بدین و یک سال معافیت تحصیلی شامل حالتون بشه!*
*برای اگاهی بیشتر با مدیر اموزشی دانشگاهتون در تماس باشید*

----------


## -AMiN-

چون اولا اولین انصرافته شما هیچ مشکلی ندارین میتونین شرکت کنین و ثانیا چون شبانه ای تا زمان امدن جواب کنکور هم میتونی انصراف ندی و اگه‌ نتیجه ت خوب بود انصراف بدی و رشته جدید ثبت نام کنی...

----------


## کنکوری 96

> *در حین تحصیل تو دانشگاه یک بار،فقط یک بار تا قبل سربازی می تونی انصراف بدی از دانشگاهت و بری رشته و دانشگاه جدید.
> معافیت جدید هم صادر میشه برات.
> مورد هم زیاد داشتیم و داریم با شرایط شما.نگران نباشید*


*خدا حفظتون کنه . چون من فقط شهریه پرداخت میکنم و سر کلاس و امحانات نمیرم میترسیدم مشکلی داشته باشم . شما تو دوست و فامیل داشین کسی رو مثل بنده ؟؟؟( درضمن پیام نورم )*

----------


## کنکوری 96

> *سلام دوست عزیز
> 
> شما بعد از ثبت نام در دانشگاه در مقطع کارشناسی تا 5 سال سنوات دارین برای تموم کردن درستون
> اگر تا قبل از این 5 سال انصراف بدین هیچ مشکلی نیست
> ولی بعد 5 سال نمیتونین انصراف بدین و مشمول یک سال معافیت تحصیلی بعد از انصراف نمی شوید
> همه ی اینها به شرطی است که قبلا انصراف نداده باشید
> (اگه پسر هستین )
> 
> +
> ...


*من ورودی 93 هستم و انصراف هم ندام و 2 ترم هم مرخصی قبلا گرفتم و دیگه هم نمیتونم مرخصی بگیرم و الان ترم چهار هستم و میخوام بهمن ماه انصراف بدم . پس مشکلی ندارم با این شرایط ؟؟*

----------


## kimiagar

> *من ورودی 93 هستم و انصراف هم ندام و 2 ترم هم مرخصی قبلا گرفتم و دیگه هم نمیتونم مرخصی بگیرم و الان ترم چهار هستم و میخوام بهمن ماه انصراف بدم . پس مشکلی ندارم با این شرایط ؟؟*


*میتونین انصراف هم ندین
شرایط شما برای انصراف محیا است
مشکلی ندارین و تا بهمن سال دیگه فرصت دارین دانشگاه جدید ثبت نام کنید*

----------


## yas.m

> سلام
> دوستامن الان سه ساله که دانشجوی غیر روزانه هستم و هر سال کنکور میدم . یعنی با امسال که میخوام کنکور بدم میشه پنجمین کنکورم . ایا امسال انصراف بدم از دانشگاه میتونم دانشگاه جدید ثبت نام کنم و معافیت جدید صادر میشه ؟؟؟ کسی رو سراغ دارین با شرایط من ؟


سلا ببخشین الان موضوعی که میخوام مطرح کنم به موضوع شما ربطی نداره ولی من بعد چند روز الان آنلاین دیدمتون میشه به پیام خصوصی که براتون فرستادم جواب بدین ممنون میشم

----------

